# Here we go again!!! .... Cheese!



## osbjdawg (Apr 1, 2012)

I put a post up a few weeks ago about doing more Cheddar and here it is. 10 lbs & 4 hours of cherry and hickoy in my AMNS. Now the wait begins.  Enjoy.








10lb block.







Ready to go..







Smokin'!!!!







Finished

If the weather stays cold I'm gonna do some more next week.  C-ya then....


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 1, 2012)

Great looking cheese.


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 1, 2012)

Looking good - now comes the hard part - waiting


----------



## dreadnought (Apr 5, 2012)

THIS is what I've been itchin' to try/do for awhile now...

Looks great!


----------



## raquette (Apr 5, 2012)

Where do find the 10 lb blocks and what are you paying.  I usually get 2 lb blocks at BJ's for $5/ lb.


----------



## smokinhusker (Apr 5, 2012)

Wow that's a huge block of cheese, but it looks great!


----------



## osbjdawg (Apr 6, 2012)

Dreadnought said:


> THIS is what I've been itchin' to try/do for awhile now...
> 
> Looks great!


  You just need to do it. Nothing better then home smoked cheese. The store bought stuff doesn't even come close. And its easy to do, I was surprised it was.  Good luck




Raquette said:


> Where do find the 10 lb blocks and what are you paying. I usually get 2 lb blocks at BJ's for $5/ lb.




  I get my cheese from a food distributor for a local bar/social club.  10lbs cost me around 28.00$... so 2.80 a lb.  I have found it cheaper but it is to convenient to have it delivered to me, so I'll pay a little extra.


----------

